# fursona name help! plz!!!



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

ok so im a blak and white husky but im currently lookin for a name. a friend of mine suggested KC and i kind of stuck with for a while, but im now having second thoughts.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Throw everyone off and go by "Skunk".


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 1, 2009)

Reginald Garnier
Bertrand Ridefort
Gerard Tremelay


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Xelye


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 1, 2009)

Generic Mcspecies
No srsly...

James Calloway
Udesky Ramone
Greg Powers
Ron Dupont
Florence Trebbles

or any combination. I'm just throwing out crap.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 1, 2009)

When I chose "Blue" I figured it matched well with my fursona image. Think about the things you like (i.e. Dance, Techno, Art) and come up with something original. But if you're original, you can be guaranteed someone will copy you. Only you should come up with your fursona name, because you're kinda stuck with it. So it might as well come from you. If you're going to ask someone to pick YOUR name for YOU, might as well call yourself Truffles Duvalier.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Throw everyone off and go by "Skunk".



This. that would be an adorable husky name. XD


----------



## Jelly (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Throw everyone off and go by "Skunk".



I'm thirding this.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Throw everyone off and go by "Skunk".



Fourthing this. Do it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Throw everyone off and go by "Skunk".


Has been fifth'd.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! I'm clever!


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> When I chose "Blue" I figured it matched well with my fursona image. Think about the things you like (i.e. Dance, Techno, Art) and come up with something original. But if you're original, you can be guaranteed someone will copy you. Only you should come up with your fursona name, because you're kinda stuck with it. So it might as well come from you. If you're going to ask someone to pick YOUR name for YOU, might as well call yourself Truffles Duvalier.


 
yeah you have a good point. thnx! im sure ill figure out a name. and as for skunk...it would be pretty good...but no thnx


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 2, 2009)

My fursona's name (Nakhi Welhan) came to me with a recommendation from a friend and a name from an old story of mine. So, what I am saying is just let it come to you.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 2, 2009)

Choose whatever comes to mind.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Blitz Huskie
Kaz Husky
Silver Husky
Nikita Husky
Argent Huskie
Sturmhund


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 2, 2009)

Crispus Attucks is always a badass and a historical one, too. I'm sure no one else has a fursona named that.

Edit: also search Google for "random name generator."


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Aug 3, 2009)

Brick Hardmeat.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Husker.
Lulz I like it but I bet it sounds weird to everyone EXCEPT me. x3
Hmm... *thinks more*
Tailer! (Get it..? Like Taylor... But Tail... Harhar, I'm so funny.)
Cameron. Breze. Grunder. Snazzle.
*fails at suggesting things*


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 6, 2009)

There's already a Husker. He did a subservient segment on FPS.

Cyan Huskie
Cold Blue
Blue Snowdog
Indigo Huskie
Cool Blue


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Henreid...something?
Maybe?

---
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Ben Dover.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

Greymuzz or Greymuzzy.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Ben Dover.



Richard Banger.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine was originally Neo, cuz the matrix is my favorite action movie lol
But then I was like naaa, it's just not original at all
So I threw an R in there
Also cuz Devil May Cry is pure awesome-ness
Plus it sounds cool when ya say it


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Cookies 'n' Cream.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beckett
Volf


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

Iditarod.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

The honey monster. B)


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 28, 2009)

Cheque
Chex Husky
Checkers


----------

